# Niagara Select 2018



## Alex Keats (Mar 10, 2018)

Registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NiagaraSelect2018/register
Registration Cost: $20 CAD
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, Pyraminx
Date: April 7th, 2018
Location : Market Hall, Brock, lower level of the Thistle Complex
Competitor Cap: 120 max (sign up while you can)
Vendor: CANcube (https://cancube.ca/) will be selling puzzles at the event


----------

